# Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray Player AND New James Bond Boxed Set Giveaway!



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

[img]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21t9n3r0iDL._SL500_.jpg[/img] Ready to win a Sony BDP-S350 Blu-ray Player AND New James Bond Boxed Set?

Our friends over at HomeTheaterReview.com just put up a sweepstakes that gives away a Sony BDP-S350 "profile 2.0" Blu-ray player AND the new James Bond boxed set. 

All you have to do to enter is go to:

http://www.hometheaterreview.com/sweepstakes/contest-form-2008-reader-survey.php

Be sure to sign up for their weekly newsletter as part of the sweepstakes sign up... they have some of the better AV industry news and feature reviews out there.


Happy Holidays!


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey Sonnie, thanks for passing this info along. It's always great to win something, but it's even nicer that I learned about another resource for AV news and info.

Typically, I get most of my info from here, so additional references are great!

Thanks again!


----------

